# HCG mixing



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 9, 2018)

Is the the only answer, when mixing HCG, to use bacteriostatic water or can I use anything else?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2018)

yea that or Fiji bottled water


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

Kinda depends on your dose.  You can use sterile water that often comes with it. However your shelf life I don't believe is quite as long. Check a few different brands package inserts online.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Kinda depends on your dose.  You can use sterile water that often comes with it. However your shelf life I don't believe is quite as long. Check a few different brands package inserts online.



Alright it didn't come with anything but the base, I'll do some research. Also do you know if bac  or sterile water will be good after I draw from the vile and store it. I don't want to initially mix all my ampules at once.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2018)

You mix 1 ample at a time, why would u mix more than one?  Unless u are taking 5,000iu a shot dont see a reason to mix more than one....I would never use sterile water, 2 risky for bacteria to grow, it can grow very quickly in a refrigerator....


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 9, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> You mix 1 ample at a time, why would u mix more than one?  Unless u are taking 5,000iu a shot dont see a reason to mix more than one....I would never use sterile water, 2 risky for bacteria to grow, it can grow very quickly in a refrigerator....



First time doing it so that's why I'm asking. Thanks man


----------

